# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αξιζει η vodafone vdsl για streaming?

## Free_willie

εχω κοσμοτε τωρα αλλα δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και λεω να βαλω vodafone. Το χρησιμοποιω κυριως για browsing και streaming.

Τι λέτε;

----------


## paanos

Η Vodafone γενικά ανά περιοχές έχει πολλά θέματα και πολύ συχνά πέφτει η ταχύτητα όχι επειδή φταίει η γραμμή σου, αλλά επειδή δεν έχουν επαρκές bandwidth. Τώρα έχεις vdsl στην cosmote;

----------


## netblues

Λεμε οτι ολοι οι πάροχοι κατα καιρους και περιοχες εχουν θέματα. Επισης η υπηρεσία που αγοραζεις ειναι χωρις εγγυησεις. Απο κει οαι περα, πρέπει ξα μας πεις περισσότερα

----------


## Free_willie

Ναι έχω το double play 24XL.

Αν εβαζα fiberspeed θα ηταν καλυτερα;

----------


## sdikr

Streaming απο πού;
Youtube, Netflix;

----------


## to Pontiki

Με Vodafone vdsl 50 δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με Netflix και YouTube 4K.

----------


## galotzas

> Με Vodafone vdsl 50 δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με Netflix και YouTube 4K.


Κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια. Γενικα δεν εχω θεματα με την vodafone

----------


## akisgr

αξιζει αλλα μερικες φορες ανα περιοχες μπορει να σερνετε το ιντερνετ τα απογευματα για κανα μηνα..... αυτο θα συμβει αντε 1 φορα μεσα σε ενα χρονο..... γενικα εγω δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα...! απλα τωρα αυτες της μερες απο 90mbps dowload επεσα στα 4mbps..... με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι απο δεδομενα για να μπορω να σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ....

----------

